# Der große nickname bedeutungs thread



## TrialVirusOpfer (8. Oktober 2006)

hi,ich weiß nicht obs den schon gibt,aber ich würde gerne wissen was denn eure nick names so bedeuten?meiner ist ja einfach zu eraten.aber bei anderen ist das schon komplizierter.zusammensetzungen von persönlichen  dingen etc.sry wenn das jetzt dumm klingt,ich jedenfalls fände es interessant^^zerreißt mich bitte nicht gleich in der luft


----------



## trialsrider (8. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider = ich fahre trial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (8. Oktober 2006)

snake --> online gaming ^^
999 --> einfach ne wirre zahl, welche jedoch leicht zu merken ist
acid --> alter nickname, welchen ich mag ^^ 
also eigentl. keine besondere "bedeutung"


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (8. Oktober 2006)

ja so mein ich das ja ich denke nämlich nicht das irgenwer drauf gekommen wär was das heißen soll


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Oktober 2006)

no comment


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

mein Name stammt aus meiner vergangen Go-Kart-Zeit. Damals bestand mein komplette Kartoutfit aus der Farbe grün, sogar meine normale Brille war grün. Dadurch entstand der Name "Kermit". 

Als ich mich dann in einem ersten Forum anmeldete, war natürlich der Name Kermit schon vergeben. Darum hängte ich B4 dahinter, weil es mein damilger Audi-Typ war, den ich als Auto fuhr

Schlicht und einfach KERMIT-B4 oder einfach Kermit

MFG


----------



## Raimund-Aut (8. Oktober 2006)

Raimund-Aut:

Weil ich Fritz heiße und aus Israel komm....

Oder so....


----------



## KermitB4 (8. Oktober 2006)

da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen! Bist du etwa der berühmte Onkel Fritz, mit dem Auto ohne Sitz, der immer die Witze erzählt hat?

MFG


----------



## ecols (8. Oktober 2006)

Fahrrad ohne sitz.. hab ich mal gehört.. gibts..


----------



## Raimund-Aut (9. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Eckbart (9. Oktober 2006)

Eckbart hab ich mal als Spitzname bekommen...


mag vll. daran liegen, dass ich mir zu der zeit ein bart hab lassen den ich etwas eckig rassiert hab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (9. Oktober 2006)

na bei mir ist es ja wohl klar oder?!?  BS XL 99 .. Kennzeichen vom meinem alten Corrado


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Oktober 2006)

Trialmaniax: weil es hier in Leipzig nen Trialverein gab, der eben Trialmaniax hieß. Drumm der Name.

wenns interessiert: http://www.trialmaniax.de


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Oktober 2006)

mein erstes selbstgekauftes auto war ein 525e. über die jahre ist er zu etwas anderem mutiert aber der name in den foren bleibt gleich..


----------



## noob-rider (9. Oktober 2006)

auch wenn ich weniger mal was psote,
mein name setzt sich zusammen aus der bedeutung noob, als anfänger,
rider einfach weil ich gerade anfange zu riden xD 
also grob genommen anfangs-fahrer XD


----------



## KAMIkazerider (9. Oktober 2006)

ein freund von mir sah meine videos, und hat mir den nick gegeben. Das ist nun schon einige jahre her..


----------



## roborider (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich wollte mich hier anmelden, hatte aber keine Ahnung welchen Nick ich nehmen sollte, so hab ich mir irgendeinen Mist ausgedacht....
<-- das ist dabei rausgekommen (inspiriert von Robocop   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ugly uwe (9. Oktober 2006)

<-- hahaha


----------



## Rubelnaldo (9. Oktober 2006)

Mein Nickname hab ich mir gegeben da ich so toll Fussball spielen kann! Weil ich nich mal den Ball treffe, keiner meiner Pässe ankommt und ich die Kugel sowieso am Tor vorbeischiebe hab ich mir gedacht: wenn ich schon so grotten schlecht spiele, kann ich mir wenigstens nen geilen Namen geben!!  

Da mein Nachname RUBEL ist, hab ich die brasilianische Standard-Endung einfach drangehangen, Ergebnis: Rubelnaldo. 
Ich spiel aber trotz des Namens immer noch sau schlecht Fusi, deshalb fahr ich auch viel mehr Trial, das macht mehr fun. Und bei den 3 Fussball Spielen die ich mitgemacht habe, hab ich mich mehr verletzt als in 4 Jahren Trial fahren!!!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (9. Oktober 2006)

Da seht ihr mal was hier alles ans licht kommt


----------



## trialelmi (9. Oktober 2006)

trial + Elmar ergibt trialelmi *gg*


----------



## ecols (9. Oktober 2006)




----------



## trialsrider (9. Oktober 2006)

ecols schrieb:


>



watt is? raffste nicht wie du jetze deinen nick uns erklären sollst?


----------



## ecols (9. Oktober 2006)

nein.. ich bin von der tiefsinnigkeit mancher erklärungen schlichtweg sprachlos..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Oktober 2006)

ecols schrieb:


> nein.. ich bin von der tiefsinnigkeit mancher erklärungen schlichtweg sprachlos..


tja mein nick ist auf grund solcher tiefsinnigkeit auch longdongsilver....


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Oktober 2006)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> tja mein nick ist auf grund solcher tiefsinnigkeit auch longdongsilver....


----------



## trialsrider (9. Oktober 2006)

ecols schrieb:


> nein.. ich bin von der tiefsinnigkeit mancher erklärungen schlichtweg sprachlos..



erklär uns trotzdem deinen nick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (10. Oktober 2006)

Alien Der Scifi Klassiker
1976 mein Baujahr


----------



## tokessa (10. Oktober 2006)

Name meiner Tochter.


----------



## andre35i (10. Oktober 2006)

baby-spitz nahme
35i-ist passat 35i


----------



## Monty98 (10. Oktober 2006)

also mein 2. bike war ein monty x-lite des jahres 99 wie ich später draufgekommen bin...
als ich mich hier anmeldete dachte ich es sei baujahr 98...

werde aber in Fachkreisen auch Manuel oder gar Manu genannt...


----------



## misanthropia (10. Oktober 2006)

also... misanthropia ist eigentlich von "Menschenfeind", dem Misanthrop. Das Wort habe ich mir ausgesucht, weil ich grade ein Intweview mit dem Sänger von ekel- Dimmu Borgir gelesen habe und weil ich das so bescheuert finde habe ich mit gleich den Namen zuelegt  dann habe ich einfach nur um schlau zu tun eine a- Endung hinten drangehängt und fertig ist MISANTHROPIA. 
Klingt wahnsinnig... ich weiß... ist auch nichts jedermanns humor...

und "absolut korussionsfrei" stammt daher, dass ich mit Nachnamen Korus heiße und wir im Studiu lauter so witzige namenspiele gemacht haben wie spanische Korrus (von Churrus) und so weiter und da bin ich von Korrodionsfrei auf Korusionsfrei gekommen.


----------



## Monty98 (10. Oktober 2006)

"Super-Rocket-Mister-Magic" ist ein Radiosprecher im video spiel GTA Vice City...


----------



## kurzer*91 (10. Oktober 2006)

kurzer*91,

eigentlich gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen...

kurzer - hat mir ein freund gegeben der ca. 50cm größer ist als ich, kleiner tipp auf meine Größe: dieser Freund ist kleiner als 2m, also könnt ihr euch ungefähr meine Größe ausrechnen

91 - eig. 1991 (mein Entstehungsjahr) aber das war mir zu lange...

* - einfach nur weil kurzer91 schon vergeben war....

MfG - Kurzer


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (10. Oktober 2006)

@Ecols:wir warten^^


----------



## roborider (10. Oktober 2006)

microb stammt von South Park, es ist ein universelles Schimpfwort, so wie schei.ße ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (10. Oktober 2006)

Um die Bedeutung meines Nicknames zu erraten, braucht ihr nur mein Geburtsdatum im Profil anzuschauen. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, ob "_Midlife Creisis_" im Forum bereits vergeben war oder mir zu öde erschien, jedenfalls hab ich mich dann für eine andere Schreibweise entschieden.


----------



## trial-king (10. Oktober 2006)

trial-king beruht auf meinem namen 

Timo Kurth=tk=trial-king  


MFG

TK


www.trial-king.de


----------



## trialsrider (10. Oktober 2006)

trial-king schrieb:


> trial-king beruht auf meinem namen
> 
> Timo Kurth=tk=trial-king
> 
> ...



biste ja auch! mein könig!  

ps: Bin der Kaiser! 

verdammt was is der Felix dann?


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (11. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich das mit meinem ganzen namen machen würde würde das so aussehn:Martin-Alfred Direske=M.A.D.     ich glaub ich nenn mich jetzt auch so,passt sogar zu meinen karakter


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (11. Oktober 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> biste ja auch! mein könig!
> 
> ps: Bin der Kaiser!
> 
> verdammt was is der Felix dann?




Bleibt nur noch Pabst!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Oktober 2006)

jetzt ich mal...

also ZOO!-Trialer....ganz einfach...weil ich die marke mag und weil ich ein ZOO! fahre/gefahren bin...und trialer...naja...weils halt so ist! LOL

jaa und das andere "What?? Switch?? Shit!!" ist aus nem Hermanceclip...in dem er switch ne mauer hoch macht und dann wieder runter und einer von den trialern da halt dann "What?? Switch?? Shit!!" sagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (11. Oktober 2006)

*@KAMIkazerider:* star-wars !!! 

"wookie" War früher immer mein spielername in Quake und Co. Bin aber nicht so haarig wie auf dem Bild. Mein Fell würde sich sowieso nur in den Speichen verhäddern.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (11. Oktober 2006)

so dann will ich mich hier mal anschließen.

zu meinem namen gibt es eigentlich nicht so viel zu sagen. ich bin halt der luke und mag star wars  

aber den terror - luke kann ich erklären: den namen habe ich hier in berlin bekommen, da ich mit meinem schranz-terror-style nicht gerade zimperlich mit meinem rad, mit mir selbst und den spots umgehe.

 *schande über mich* ich habe sogar schon spots zerstört.


----------



## LB2 (11. Oktober 2006)

LB2= meine Adresse -kommt mich mal besuchen!


----------



## alien1976 (11. Oktober 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Um die Bedeutung meines Nicknames zu erraten, braucht ihr nur mein Geburtsdatum im Profil anzuschauen.
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, ob "_Midlife Creisis_" im Forum bereits vergeben war oder mir zu öde erschien, jedenfalls hab ich mich dann für eine andere Schreibweise entschieden.


Mein Respekt vor dem Alter! Nur so bleibt Man fit.


----------



## Schechi (11. Oktober 2006)

tja, s'kommt einfach nur so vom nachname... und so werden halt desswegen auch alle meine cousins genannt!! so ein mist, wir werden halt immer verwechselt
!


----------



## tony m (11. Oktober 2006)

ich kenne keinen tony


----------



## Pankowtrialer (13. Oktober 2006)

so, dann werd ick ma...
also, bin ein berliner und hier gibt's nen bezirk der sich pankow schimpft (und wat n wunder: da wohn ick) somit ist der erste teil des nicks erklärt. naja und trialer erklärt sich wohl von selber 
---} Pankow Trialer


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (15. Oktober 2006)

NA UND ICH MACH PRINZIPIELL ALLES ÜBERS VORDERRAD WEIL ICH AUF DEM HR KEINE BALANCE HABE......
und da passt doch ..::HR_ONLY::...


----------



## trauntaler (15. Oktober 2006)

Ich wohne dort also bin ich der.


----------



## curry4king (16. Oktober 2006)

ich sach lieber nix dazu......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMudda (18. Oktober 2006)

Ich nehm an Eure Müdda....ääääähhh....riechen komisch?!  Oder bumsen mit Ochsen. Oder kochen schlecht, wa?

Ausserdem sind DaMudda-Scherze immer und zu jedem Zeitpunkt angebracht und zudem unglaublich komisch!!!

Wer darüber nicht lachen kann ist in meinen Augen ein humorloses Stück ******* und nimmt sich selbst zu ernst!!

PS: Eure Müdda sind Pflegefälle!!


----------



## V!RUS (18. Oktober 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Ich nehm an Eure Müdda....ääääähhh....riechen komisch?!  Oder bumsen mit Ochsen. Oder kochen schlecht, wa?
> 
> Ausserdem sind DaMudda-Scherze immer und zu jedem Zeitpunkt angebracht und zudem unglaublich komisch!!!
> 
> ...



Nein.


----------



## AxLpAc (18. Oktober 2006)

AxLpAc:

mischmasch aus der schule, erst axl, weil original axel (einfach lässiger  ) und dann kam mal einer auf den grandiosen spruch - axlpac, the beast is back...

ich will mich von allen parallelen zu bmx freisprechen


----------



## Marsmann (18. Oktober 2006)

ok ich mache dann auch mal marsmann kommt von mersmann.... hat man mir inner schule den nahemn gegeben(also marsmann-mersmann heiße ich mit nachnahmen) naja und nuh habe ich den halt überall... ob icq oder anderes...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Oktober 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Ich nehm an Eure Müdda....ääääähhh....riechen komisch?!  Oder bumsen mit Ochsen. Oder kochen schlecht, wa?
> 
> Ausserdem sind DaMudda-Scherze immer und zu jedem Zeitpunkt angebracht und zudem unglaublich komisch!!!
> 
> ...



du armer Wicht.


----------



## Marsmann (18. Oktober 2006)

da mudda du kommst dir nicht nen bissel pervers und blöde vor? welche von unseren müttern kennsten du...    ...gar keine oder 1ne.... wenn du das von deiner ma behauptest isses schon schwachsinnig aber von müpttern die du nichtmal kennst...


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Oktober 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Ich nehm an Eure Müdda....ääääähhh....riechen komisch?!  Oder bumsen mit Ochsen. Oder kochen schlecht, wa?
> 
> Ausserdem sind DaMudda-Scherze immer und zu jedem Zeitpunkt angebracht und zudem unglaublich komisch!!!
> 
> ...





wie dumm bist du denn? Krüppel!


----------



## Marsmann (18. Oktober 2006)

richtig trailmaxis!!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Oktober 2006)

bitte was?????
du hast aber auch nich mehr alle latten am zaun oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2006)

tja eisbein,... also mich hat mal im Trainingslager (Leichtathletik) ein anderer Trainer weil er meinen Namen nicht kannte, einfach mit Eisbein angesprochen. Tja seit dem Verfolgt mich der Name.


----------



## DaMudda (18. Oktober 2006)

LooooooooL

Wie geil!!
Ziel erreicht!!

Also mit Euren Müddern will keiner pennen...

Wer will darf angesichts dieser unglaublich fiesen Beleidigungen auch gerne in Tränen ausbrechen!!

Nehmt ma'n Stock ausm Arsch!! Oder aus'm Arsch eurer Müdda...


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Oktober 2006)

Wenn du echt so ein Stricher bist, der solche Kindergartenziele erreichen will, andere zu ärgern, oder zu beleidigen, dann tust du mir echt richtig leid. 

Schieß dich tot, dass ist das beste


----------



## V!RUS (18. Oktober 2006)

@DaMudda.
Ja, du bist ein ganz toller Hecht. 

Jetzt komm mal runter oder geh aus Trialsriders Forum.


----------



## HeavyMetal (18. Oktober 2006)

und du aus seinem arsch 
so jetz muss aber auch mal wieder gut sein


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (18. Oktober 2006)

@all:nichts gegen daMuddas eltern!das sind 2 NETTE KERLE!auf die lass ich nichts kommen @Eisbein:war anfangs fast im begriff mich so zu nennen,aber nur weil ich immer der jenige war,der ein eisbein kassierte,also mit dem knie voll gegen meinen oberschenkel,von der seite und das so als ne art begrüßung:"Hi,maddin!*plong*schei**!"-.- tja und jetzt ist meine blaue-fleck sammlung davon,den blauen flecken des trialen gewischen,is aber auch schon laaaaaaaange her,gut vllt 1 ein jahr^^MfG martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (19. Oktober 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Wenn du echt so ein Stricher bist, der solche Kindergartenziele erreichen will, andere zu ärgern, oder zu beleidigen, dann tust du mir echt richtig leid.
> 
> *Schieß dich tot, dass ist das beste*



Und er gibt vorher noch den dezenten Hinweis, dass man es bitte *nicht* ersnst nehmen soll.  

Das Ding ist auch, dass wenn Du es nicht ernst nimmst, er Dich weder beleidigen noch ärgern kann.  

Ich gebe durchaus zu, dass "Deine Mudder-Sprüche" nicht gerade sehr niveauvoll sind. Allerdings stellst Du Dich mit Deiner unbedachten Äußerung, in der Du "Stricher" und "Kindergarten-*" in Relation setzt, auf die selbe Stufe. 

Und mit Deiner Aufforderung "Schieß dich tot, dass ist das beste", rückst Du Dich selbst auch nicht gerade in ein besseres Licht.


----------



## Monty98 (19. Oktober 2006)

esgey schrieb:


> Und mit Deiner Aufforderung "Schieß dich tot, dass ist das beste", rückst Du Dich selbst auch nicht gerade in ein besseres Licht.



denn dann schreibt man "das" mit einem "s" weil hinweisend


----------



## DaMudda (19. Oktober 2006)

Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen - aber muss halt auch mal wieder gut sein, wa? 

Im übrigen entstammt der Nick einem Online-Ego-Shooter.


----------



## trialsrider (19. Oktober 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen - aber muss halt auch mal wieder gut sein, wa?
> 
> Im übrigen entstammt der Nick einem Online-Ego-Shooter.



wusst ichs doch! ein schießwütiger!  
aber fährst du auch rad oder schreibst du nur
Schei$$e in mein Forum! weil sonst kick ich dich ganz flott! 
Dat ging mit dem isah auch ganz schnell!  

TRIALSRIDER


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Oktober 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen - aber muss halt auch mal wieder gut sein, wa?
> 
> Im übrigen entstammt der Nick einem Online-Ego-Shooter.



gibts ein video wo du mit deinem bike was in deinem profil zu sehn ist, fährst? post mal an link ich möcht das gern sehn..


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (19. Oktober 2006)

hätte auch interesse,kommt mir alles etwas komisch vor hier sowas abzu ziehen und dann sieht man dich nich beim fahrn...


----------



## Lanoss (20. Oktober 2006)

esgey schrieb:


> Und er gibt vorher noch den dezenten Hinweis, dass man es bitte *nicht* ersnst nehmen soll.
> 
> Das Ding ist auch, dass wenn Du es nicht ernst nimmst, er Dich weder beleidigen noch ärgern kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## snake999acid (20. Oktober 2006)

DaMudda schrieb:


> Da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen - aber muss halt auch mal wieder gut sein, wa?
> 
> Im übrigen entstammt der Nick einem Online-Ego-Shooter.



kann ja nur CS sein ^^
und du bist vermutlich einer, der das spiel zum leben macht und das mit knapp 14 jahren an alter?


----------



## noob-rider (20. Oktober 2006)

gerade mit 14 oder 15 wäre es evt sinnvoll sich sein rad zu schnappen und üben zu gehen 
lernt man noch am schnellsten,
ego shooter nur bei schelchtem wetter oder abends 
xD


----------



## jockie (20. Oktober 2006)

Ich sag nur: http://www.dei-mudder-sei-gesicht.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (20. Oktober 2006)

juppp, der film ist mal richtig dumm. 
ich kenne zwar nur den ersten teil, aber ich mußte ihn mir echt ein zweites mal anschauen, um überhaupt an irgend einer stelle zu lachen.


----------



## esgey (22. Oktober 2006)

Luke.Skywalker schrieb:


> juppp, der film ist mal richtig dumm.
> ich kenne zwar nur den ersten teil, aber ich mußte ihn mir echt ein zweites mal anschauen, um überhaupt an irgend einer stelle zu lachen.



Jo, Dir muß man ja auch jeden Witz zwei mal erzählen.


----------

